# What size grader blade works well with a Kubota L245DT?



## Tom D. (Nov 19, 2019)

Pretty new to the tractor world, and now that it's finally snowing, I'm thinking of a grader blade for snow removal. We also have a looooong gravel driveway, so it'll do double duty to scrape and level there as well. 

Tractor supply sells 5, 6 & 7 foot wide blades, and I assume at some point, the load that the blade is pushing overwhelms the tractor. 

The L245DT is pretty small, and packs 25HP. From what I'm reading though, weight is a bigger factor than HP. Is that true in your experience? 

Anyway, guidance is much appreciated before I start looking to buy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Measure the your tractor to compare with Tractordata. It says your tractor is 51'' wide. If you angle a backblade on the three point hitch at 45 degrees you would need 6' to just cover the width of your tractor tires. I don't think I'd go smaller than that.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Measure the your tractor to compare with Tractordata. It says your tractor is 51'' wide. If you angle a backblade on the three point hitch at 45 degrees you would need 6' to just cover the width of your tractor tires. I don't think I'd go smaller than that.


PERFECT advice, i came here to say the same thing, but you already said what needed to be said.


----------

